# Xfinity on Demand in Boston



## jkrowas (Jul 15, 2008)

Does anyone in Boston have it? I saw the tweet last week, and then a billboard on I-93(!) but no menu option on my Premiere. Any updates on this?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

No official start date last I heard. Some are hearing June 6th when they call and ask from the Xfinity thread iirc.


----------



## jcianciar (May 28, 2012)

Saw a tweet from @TiVo that it has already begun...

Any word on Verizon FiOS On Demand being available on TiVo?


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

It went live this morning.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

The embargo was lifted at midnight last night.

http://www.gizmolovers.com/2012/06/07/comcast-xfinity-on-demand-available-to-boston-tivo-users-now/

http://www.techofthehub.com/2012/06/tivos-xfinity-demand-launching-hub.html

http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/07/comcast-xfinity-vod-tivo-boston/

http://www3.tivo.com/products/source/cable/tivo-comcast/index.html?WT.mc_id=products_comcast

http://blog.tivo.com/2012/06/xfinity-on-demand-now-available-in-the-greater-boston-area-for-tivo-and-comcast-customers/


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

If you happened to have one of the old Motorola TiVos, TiVo is offering a FREE TiVo (45HR) w/ discounted service to those customers.

If you already have the Motorola Comcast DVR with TiVo service in Boston your current TiVo service will end on or about August 1, 2012. Not to worry, we've put together a great offer to get you set up with TiVo Premiere at no additional cost and with a lower monthly fee than you pay now! Visit www.tivo.com/bostonoffer to get your new TiVo Premiere DVR now.

http://www3.tivo.com/promo/buy-premiere/bostonoffer/index.html?WT.mc_id=OTBostonTE
Exclusive offer on a TiVo® Premiere DVR
The amazing TiVo® Premiere DVR delivers your XFINITY® TV and On Demand* plus great web entertainment. It's two worlds of entertainment in one box, with one remote control and one simple search across everything. Get it all now with this exclusive special offer for Comcast DVR with TiVo service customers.

FREE replacement box + only $12.95/mo. service

Records up to 45 hours of HD programming


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

Woot! Boston area includes NH! It says I have it. Going to have to test that when I get home.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I was included in the first wave of TiVo-enabled MOT cable boxes a few years back (early deployment testing). I'm in southern NH, and the roll-out was called a "Boston Roll-out" back then.

So, maybe we'll be up soon! Can't wait to dump that MOT box.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

markp99 said:


> I was included in the first wave of TiVo-enabled MOT cable boxes a few years back (early deployment testing). I'm in southern NH, and the roll-out was called a "Boston Roll-out" back then.
> 
> So, maybe we'll be up soon! Can't wait to dump that MOT box.


Tivo has a zip code look up (the link is in at least one of those articles) and Durham supposedly has it. I suspect Nashua does too.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

http://www3.tivo.com/products/source/cable/tivo-comcast/index.html?WT.mc_id=products_comcast

Is the website. It says Nashua (06063) has it.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Just forced a connection, not luck yet. 

I just did re-submit my email/zipcode to TiVo to notify me when available. Apparently I already submitted my info. No email from TiVo received yet.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, it looks like 'Boston area' is pretty liberal. Zip codes from New Hampshire, Waltham, Cape Cod - all show as having the service.

Note that they have a few specials for the Comcast DVR with TiVo customers (the old Motorola TiVo) - there is the 'free' 320GB Premire, but also $100 off the Premiere XL and Premiere XL4 (though Amazon might still be cheaper). And they're offering a lower $12.95 monthly rate instead of $14.99, if you go monthly.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Ha! Just for yucks I forced a 3rd connection and got the update!










So, off to Comcast to return: HD, SD boxes and 2 S3 cable cards. Woohoo!!

megazone - only drawback, I suppose, is I lose the second device attached to my SlingboxHD that permitted me to watch a different channel than my wife while travelling. Any new stuff on the horizon at Sling to address this? How about a media sender device?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Update:

All the Xfinity interface elements are there, but no content is streaming. I did get an an err msg asking to disconnect, then reconnect the cable. Did that, cleared the err message, but still no content (blank/black screen, but progress bar is visible and progressing).

I'll give it a few hours to catch up...


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

markp99 said:


> Update:
> 
> All the Xfinity interface elements are there, but no content is streaming. I did get an an err msg asking to disconnect, then reconnect the cable. Did that, cleared the err message, but still no content (blank/black screen, but progress bar is visible and progressing).
> 
> I'll give it a few hours to catch up...


See if you can work all the bugs out of the entire system so by the time I get to my house tonight, it will be working.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jfalkingham (Jul 23, 2002)

It took a couple of forced connections but my elite just got it. My premiere after a few connections still does not have it. I'm in Epping.

This is one time I don't mind being called a suburb of Boston.


----------



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

Same results as Mark here in Nashua - took about 5 connect attempts followed by a system restart before I saw the Xfinity option. I'll try again later tonight.


----------



## DPhillips (Jun 15, 2010)

Based on a quick zip search on the Tivo site, it looks like those of us Comcast users that were former Adelphia (Londonderry\Windham\etc...) and still on SA/Cisco equipment are not included. Bummer, that horrible user experience is part of what convinced me to get a Tivo.

Hopefully it will come around soon but I'm not overly hopeful.


----------



## sideshot (May 9, 2008)

i just checked raymond nh is a go 03077


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

TiVo Xfinity OnDemand is not streaming any content Just a blank screen.

I contacted TiVo support; CSR was quick to say, "if you can see the app (which I can), then the problem belongs to Comcast, you need to call them..." Helpful. 

I called Comcast support. They were initially clueless, sent a few refresh signals, no change, but then a call to a supervisor noted the service is "NOT READY YET" from Comcast's end. They will not be streaming for 72 hours (per their estimate).

So, I am curious what the other Boston Area users will find...


----------



## monsjic (May 27, 2011)

I have same issue in Watertown. Keep me posted on your end if it starts to stream. I will do the same.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are in the Boston area and aren't seeing Xfinity On Demand on your TiVo Premiere, try these steps:

1. Connect to the TiVo Service TWICE
2. From TiVo Central, press THUMBS DOWN - THUMBS UP - PLAY - PLAY

If you see Xfinity On Demand on TiVo Central, but you are unable to play video, try these troubleshooting steps:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2261

The most common problem is that your CableCARD is not paired. You'll need to contact Comcast and have them send a validation signal to pair your CableCARD. You'll need to provide them with three numbers that are shown on the gray CableCARD screen you can get to from Settings > CableCARD > CableCARD Decoder > CableCARD options > CableCARD Menu > CableCARD pairing.

Host ID:
Data:
Card S/N:

I have had luck using Comcast's Online Chat to pair CableCARDs if I provide them with those three numbers.

--Margret


----------



## jrlbc06 (Apr 29, 2012)

Interestingly, in the link posted:



> IMPORTANT: For a limited time, only existing TiVo Premiere DVRs installed prior to April 9th 2012 in eligible markets will have access to the XFINITY On Demand feature. TiVo Premiere DVRs in eligible markets installed after April 9th 2012 will receive the feature when it is fully launched over the coming weeks. It is possible to see the application, but it may not be fully functional. You will receive a notification on your TiVo box when the full functionality of the feature is available.


So from reading that, it looks like people like me who are recent Premiere purchasers will not have access to the feature. That's kind of ridiculous. I actually bought an Elite today largely because On Demand is now available in my area. I guess it's my fault for not reading all the fine print. Kind of considering cancelling my order because my HD still works fine and I only bought the Elite to have access to On Demand.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

That looks like an old note from when it launched in the San Francisco Bay Area back in April.

If you *just* purchased a TiVo Premiere, it will take more than two connections to the TiVo Service before you see Xfinity On Demand. (First it will need to update to the 20.2a software.) Other than the additional connections and software update, and possibly a day for some authorizations to make it to your box, I don't know why it wouldn't work on your new TiVo Premiere.


----------



## jrlbc06 (Apr 29, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the info. Like I said, I just bought it today so I don't know either way for sure yet. I'll play around with it when it arrives.


----------



## sideshot (May 9, 2008)

i have it but when the video starts playing it stops and locks up


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

TiVoMargret said:


> I have had luck using Comcast's Online Chat to pair CableCARDs if I provide them with those three numbers.
> --Margret


Thanks Margaret,

I am in a chat session right now with Maricor. He sent over a pairing signal, then a refresh, rebooted TiVo, then refreshed again. Same result.

He's off chasing something other idea.

He kept saying "Cable Box" (vs TiVo), so I suppose we are a bit off-script still.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Ha, this was his last reply:



> While CableCARDs will allow you to access the Digital Cable channels you currently subscribe to, the TiVo device does not support Comcast interactive services, such as ON DEMAND. If you are interested in maintaining your ON DEMAND service, we suggest using your Digital Cable set-top box in conjunction with your TiVo device.


Yeesh!


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Someone on the TiVo Support forum noted he got it to work by paying Comcast $7.50/mo for on demand service on TiVo, plus $1.99 change fee.

Huh? Maybe I missed the email, but I thought this service via TiVo would involve no additional fees over my current comcast fees.

Am I wrong?


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

There are not supposed to be any additional fees for OnDemand to start working with your TiVo Premiere.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

jakerock said:


> Woot! Boston area includes NH! It says I have it. Going to have to test that when I get home.


I guess Vermont is too far from Boston. Still no availability for me.


----------



## timeshift (Dec 15, 2003)

markp99 said:


> TiVo Xfinity OnDemand is not streaming any content Just a blank screen.
> 
> I contacted TiVo support; CSR was quick to say, "if you can see the app (which I can), then the problem belongs to Comcast, you need to call them..." Helpful.
> 
> ...


markp99, I also have the "blank screen". If you leave it alone long enough, it comes back with an SRM-8001 error, which apparently is a tunnelling error. The error message actually tells you to call Comcast for help. I did, the technician did send some command to my CableCard, but it did not help. The technician then read to me a portion of a memo they received saying that the rollout was happening "over the next 72 hours". It is possible, I guess, that the Tivo Service update went out to everyone at the same time while some required change at Comcast is being phased in. Or, it could mean that the tech rep is clueless and used the memo as a reason to give up helping in the short term. I guess time will tell.

As an FYI, I also have a different TV with a more traditional cable box (and an older TiVo), and that cable box has no problem with VOD.


----------



## rick123 (Dec 9, 2004)

Yea, 03087 Windham, NH is sandwiched in between the have's, but we are a have not... So close but soo far, I'm sure it will be many months to wait with the rest of the US.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

timeshift,

Your experience is very similar to mine. Saw the srm-8001 err msg, got the 72 hr thing. I will chime in if anything changes.

No big rush for me I almost never use on demand anyway


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

rick123 said:


> Yea, 03087 Windham, NH is sandwiched in between the have's, but we are a have not... So close but soo far, I'm sure it will be many months to wait with the rest of the US.


We "Haves" are pretty much "Have Nots" too!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Anyone not a member of the Montreal NHL team is a "Hab not".


----------



## skoenigsberg (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all - in downtown Boston, same issue - can see menus and choose a program, but no playback although the bar progresses with time. Then it times out to the same error message.

I do NOT intend to pay $7.50/month for this. If it works, in fact, I'm planning to save $7.50/month by cancelling NetFlix.


----------



## distracted32 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone. From Cape Cod here. I've been trying periodically since Friday afternoon, and have been getting the same black screen. I have briefly gotten some video when I've tried to resume previously attempted programs, rather than selecting "play from beginning". Only a frame that freezes on the screen, though, and no sound.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are unable to see video when using Xfinity On Demand, please go to TiVo Central and select:

Settings > Remote, CableCARD, & Devices > CableCARD Decoder > CableCARD options (for Installers) > CableCARD Menu > Conditional Access

About the fourth line down (if you have a Motorola CableCARD) you'll see a line that includes the text:

Val: V
or
Val: ?

If you see "Val: ?" it means your CableCARD is NOT paired, and you must call Comcast and ask them to "send a validation hit to the CableCARD to pair it". Xfinity On Demand will not work unless your CableCARD is paired.

You will need to provide Comcast with three numbers that are available on the "CableCARD Pairing" screen in the CableCARD Menu:

Host ID:
Data:
Card S/N:

I would like to hear from anyone who sees "Val: V" and still cannot watch video. My email is [email protected].

--Margret


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

/Raises hand










email on the way...


----------



## yelloiroc (Aug 3, 2008)

Mine is also properly paired with. Same issues.


----------



## sideshot (May 9, 2008)

sideshot said:


> i have it but when the video starts playing it stops and locks up


mine is working i had to call tivo and they hooked me up with comcast second tier tech support


----------



## sideshot (May 9, 2008)

markp99 said:


> /Raises hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just looked at my conditional access screen and the only thing that sticks out is CP: disabled mine says CP: enabled i don't know if it matters i just thought i would point it out.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

sideshot said:


> i just looked at my conditional access screen and the only thing that sticks out is CP: disabled mine says CP: enabled i don't know if it matters i just thought i would point it out.


I think that just means there's no copy protection on the current channel.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

So is this working for anyone?


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We are still working to understand why some customers can't see video using Xfinity On Demand.

If you are experiencing this issue, please email ([email protected]) with the following info:

1. The TiVo Service Numbers for all of the TiVo Premiere boxes in your household.

2. For each box, please also include the following CableCARD information, as shown on the "CableCARD pairing" screen in the CableCARD Menu in Settings:
Host ID:
Data:
Card S/N:

3. Please also confirm that each CableCARD is showing "Val: V" (not "Val: ?") on the "Conditional Access" screen in the CableCARD Menu in Settings.

This will let us work directly with Comcast to make sure the configuration is correct on both sides.

Thanks!
--Margret


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Not working for me. The video plays for about one second and then freezes. The green status bar keeps moving as if the video was playing but the video doesn't play. I called TiVo and they had no solution. The rep thought the content was coming from the Internet rather than QAM. I realized I was not going to get anywhere with that rep so I called Comcast. 

The Comcast tech opened a ticket. TBD.....


----------



## sideshot (May 9, 2008)

i have a number for boston thay were closed on the weekend the weekday time is 8AM-6PM 877-898-6008 EX-23086


----------



## rmfielding (Dec 17, 2011)

aadam101 said:


> Not working for me. The video plays for about one second and then freezes. The green status bar keeps moving as if the video was playing but the video doesn't play. I called TiVo and they had no solution. The rep thought the content was coming from the Internet rather than QAM. I realized I was not going to get anywhere with that rep so I called Comcast.
> 
> The Comcast tech opened a ticket. TBD.....


I live in Concord, NH have a Tivo Premier XL and am getting the same thing. 
My VAL: V. I emailed Tivo Margret my info as well. I have not tried to call Comcast or Tivo yet. I would like to hear from anyone who has resolved this and how they got it working.
Thanks.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your patience on this issue. We now understand the problem, and we are working with Comcast to resolve it for everyone. I will post an update once the work has been completed.

If you really want to get it working now, you can call Comcast and ask to speak to the "ATS Group" (Advanced Technical Service). Once you are speaking to someone in ATS, you can tell them you need the TiVo "AO code" added to your account. Once they do that, you should be all set.

--Margret


----------



## mcharkowski (Aug 11, 2004)

Here's a funny one....

I tried calling and talking to the ATS tech. They said that the system won't let them change the code without it automatically scheduling a truck roll....



You couldn't make this stuff up...

Maybe I'll try later. Or maybe I'll just wait...


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

mcharkowski said:


> Here's a funny one....
> 
> I tried calling and talking to the ATS tech. They said that the system won't let them change the code without it automatically scheduling a truck roll....
> 
> ...


What is the AO code? Area of Operation?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

sbiller said:


> What is the AO code? Area of Operation?


Additional Outlet?


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

mcharkowski said:


> Here's a funny one....
> 
> I tried calling and talking to the ATS tech. They said that the system won't let them change the code without it automatically scheduling a truck roll....
> 
> ...


Oh my, ok, we'll keep working it on our end. I expect to have an update within an hour. Hold off on any further calls to Comcast. Thanks!

(And no, I have no idea what "AO" means either!)


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

sbiller said:


> What is the AO code? Area of Operation?


If it were just Comcast, I'd guess "Accounting Obfuscation". In this case though maybe "Authorize/Access On-demand".


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

There is currently a batch process underway to correct this issue for all boxes. Please try again in 3 hours (7pm ET) and let me know if you can now watch Xfinity On Demand video.

Thanks!
--Margret


----------



## dtynd888 (Oct 20, 2008)

Can I get a clarification is the batch process to the "box" Comcast or Tivo?

Will this require a reboot of Tivo/or Cable? 

Thank

Dave


----------



## jhall8047 (Jun 11, 2012)

I chatted with a Comcast rep online and went through the following steps

1. Reseated the cable card;
2. Comcast sent a pairing hit (signal to the cable card to update its firmware) to update the signal transmission.

I already had a TiVo AO added to the account.


----------



## dtynd888 (Oct 20, 2008)

Did you mean PST?


----------



## rmfielding (Dec 17, 2011)

It's working! I called Comcast and had the automated refresh signal sent.


----------



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

Working here in Nashua - called 800-934-6489, option 1 (trouble with your service), option 2 (refresh your service), and a few minutes later all was well!

Marvelous! Thanks to TiVo and Comcast folks who made this happen!


----------



## gzub (Jan 7, 2002)

Thanks, that worked like a charm, I love it when I don't have to talk to anyone in customer support...


jadziedzic said:


> Working here in Nashua - called 800-934-6489, option 1 (trouble with your service), option 2 (refresh your service), and a few minutes later all was well!
> 
> Marvelous! Thanks to TiVo and Comcast folks who made this happen!


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I was getting a black screen tonight (as opposed to frozen video last night). I called for a refresh and the Tivo went back to the frozen video again.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Called in that number noted above. Requested the refresh. Nothing.

Hmm...


----------



## mld3ep (May 13, 2008)

Happy in Cambridge, MA after requesting the refresh - yeay!


----------



## Adaptel (Nov 6, 2009)

jadziedzic said:


> Working here in Nashua - called 800-934-6489, option 1 (trouble with your service), option 2 (refresh your service), and a few minutes later all was well!
> 
> Marvelous! Thanks to TiVo and Comcast folks who made this happen!


Calling for a refresh caused both my Premiere units to start streaming on-demand content like a champ in Concord, NH. WooHoo!!!!! Awesome job Margret and comcast techies!


----------



## timeshift (Dec 15, 2003)

Ditto for me - used the phone menu to request a refresh and now it works.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I just chatted with a rep. I asked him to ask the ATS group to add an "AO" code. I think he may have been in the ATS group because it felt like he did it himself. He had it working in under five minutes.

Thank you Margret!


----------



## wackymann (Sep 22, 2006)

I could start the videos, but they would freeze after a split second.

So I just called and requested a refresh... I'll check it again in the morning.


----------



## MACCTVO (Apr 11, 2010)

Tried last night - no go.

Tried again this morning ... yes, it worked. The question is why did I have to do anything, since this was "fixed" last night? Why didn't Comcast send out a reset automatically?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I may have figured out the issue with using the automated card refresh approach!

I have a total of 3 cable cards in the house at the moment, but only ONE is plugged-in. It seems as if the auto-refresh might have been directed to the wrong card, or failed when the first card was not detected/plugged-in (just guessing).

My last call to to Comcast noted, "there have been multiple refreshes sent to this account", and was then auto-forwarded to a CSR. I read my Card S/N to the friendly/helpful CSR, he sent the refresh signal, and PRESTO, streaming is now functional.

Thanks Margret and other users here!


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

markp99 said:


> I may have figured out the issue with using the automated card refresh approach!
> 
> I have a total of 3 cable cards in the house at the moment, but only ONE is plugged-in. It seems as if the auto-refresh might have been directed to the wrong card, or failed when the first card was not detected/plugged-in (just guessing).
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that a refresh reset all boxes and cards on the accounts. Is that not the case?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I would have thought this to be true, but until I directed a refresh explicitly to the XL4 Card by S/N, OnDemand was not enabled.

It could have been an issue of not finding the other TWO cards not currently plugged-in.


----------



## LegacyCX (Nov 6, 2004)

sbiller said:


> What is the AO code? Area of Operation?


Additional Outlet. Each AO needs to be tied to a service code. For example, if a rep doesn't assign HBO to the A/O #2, then that box (whichever it is) won't get HBO.

So if they add the TiVO code to the correct A/O (cablecard), then the service will work.


----------



## racolang (Jun 12, 2012)

jadziedzic said:


> Working here in Nashua - called 800-934-6489, option 1 (trouble with your service), option 2 (refresh your service), and a few minutes later all was well!
> 
> Marvelous! Thanks to TiVo and Comcast folks who made this happen!


I had the same issue where the video froze after it started playing. I have two tivo's in the house (TiVo HD and Premier Elite). I called comcast and they did a refresh but it did not work. After reading this thread I am not sure which cablecard they refreshed, so I tried the auto refresh as mentioned in the above quote and it worked. Please note I had a couple more menu options then mentioned above, but was able to navigate thanks to what jadziedzic put in parenthesis. Before I did this, I did verify that my cable card was properly paired.


----------



## Minollo (Oct 8, 2003)

Is anyone else seeing this problem? An example: I can navigate through the XFinity OnDemand icon to the HD TV series Battlestar Galactica, and watch Episode One without problems. But if I try to do Find, search for Battlestar Galactica, select the same Episode One (HD) offered by XFinity VOD (btw, nice that it appears in the search result!), when I try playing it, I get a CL-14 error from XFinity (Service Error). I tried with other shows (for example, the movie Ghostbusters), and I see the same behavior; it looks like I can see VOD without problems if I access the content from the XFinity ondemand app, but if I try to access the show directly from a search result, that error comes up...


----------



## mjfalk (Jun 23, 2004)

I also think that there are different codes for TIVOHDs and TIVO Premieres. My premieres still did not stream correctly this morning even with multiple calls to Comcast to do hits to the Box/cables. I then called and talked to a Comcast rep and he said that I had AO codes, but not TIVO Premiere codes. He the removed an AO code and added it back as a Premiere AO code. He the sent a hit to the cards. I then checked VOD on my XL4 and it now is streaming correctly. I am in Cambridge,MA


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

mjfalk said:


> I also think that there are different codes for TIVOHDs and TIVO Premieres. My premieres still did not stream correctly this morning even with multiple calls to Comcast to do hits to the Box/cables. I then called and talked to a Comcast rep and he said that I had AO codes, but not TIVO Premiere codes. He the removed an AO code and added it back as a Premiere AO code. He the sent a hit to the cards. I then checked VOD on my XL4 and it now is streaming correctly. I am in Cambridge,MA


Ah yes. The rep asked me what model I had and I told him a Premiere. He responded back with "Is it a Series 4?" I told him yes. I am guessing the system calls it a Series 4.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> Ah yes. The rep asked me what model I had and I told him a Premiere. He responded back with "Is it a Series 4?" I told him yes. I am guessing the system calls it a Series 4.


I'm confused. Isn't Xfinity On Demand limited to Series 4 (Premiere) only?


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

aadam101 said:


> Ah yes. The rep asked me what model I had and I told him a Premiere. He responded back with "Is it a Series 4?" I told him yes. I am guessing the system calls it a Series 4.


Also had a comcast rep ask "is it a series 4?"I then got transferred to tivo.Tivo tech told me to contact comcast with cable card id ,host id,data,and card s/n.I called 877-405 2291.busy.busy,busy.will keep trying


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

steverm2 said:


> Also had a comcast rep ask "is it a series 4?"I then got transferred to tivo.Tivo tech told me to contact comcast with cable card id ,host id,data,and card s/n.I called 877-405 2291.busy.busy,busy.will keep trying


Give the online chat a try. That's how I got it done.


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

aadam101 said:


> Give the online chat a try. That's how I got it done.


Tried your suggestion.no luck.next try will be local comcast office.it is close by,but the last time i was there and mentioned Tivo the reaction was"huh?"lets see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

steverm2 said:


> Tried your suggestion.no luck.next try will be local comcast office.it is close by,but the last time i was there and mentioned Tivo the reaction was"huh?"lets see what happens tomorrow.


Rather than head in to the Comcast office, why don't you email me the following info:

From the System Information screen I need...
TiVo Serial Number:

and from the CableCARD Pairing screen in Settings I need...
Host ID:
Data:
Card S/N:

Please send the info to [email protected]

Then I can send your specific info on to the team that is resolving these issues.

Thanks,
--Margret


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

I spent 25 minutes on hold last night then finally got to someone who got it working with a refresh. Of course, it took long enough after the refresh that by the time I saw it working I was on hold again while he talked to someone else about the problem, thus maximizing the amount of time I was on the phone. 

Still it's working. Woot!


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Did they have these problems in San Francisco?


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

Went back to chat with a comcast tech again this a.m.After passing on all the same info as last nite he said the problem was in my tivo unit;but.i could trade my cable card for no charge.is it the box or the card?beats him!


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

The M-Card that is installed in your TiVo Premiere is the same one that is needed to access Xfinity On Demand. There should never be a reason to swap a CableCARD. There should also be no reason for a technician to visit your home.

My understanding is that all issues should be resolved by the end of day on Thursday. If it still isn't working at that point, please email me your TiVo Service Number, and the Host ID, Data, and Card S/N that are showing on the CableCARD Pairing screen in Settings. 

We are really sorry this has been such a bumpy experience. We appreciate your patience!

--Margret


----------



## Adaptel (Nov 6, 2009)

TiVoMargret said:


> We are really sorry this has been such a bumpy experience. We appreciate your patience!


I initially had trouble, but my 2 Premieres are now working great. The most frustrating part of this problem IMO was due to how un-informed the Comcast phone techs were about this new Tivo feature. The first two techs I spoke to on the phone insisted that "Tivos do not support Xfinity On-Demand, you need a Motorola cable box to get on-demand". One of them got really mad when I tried to explain that this is not the case anymore and I had to direct them to the page on Comcast's own website that states that tivo premieres now do On-Demand. I don't mind dealing with the bumps of new technology, but what made it frustrating is not knowing who to turn to for potential solutions.

My 2 cents for anyone still having problems..... call the automated system for a refresh....then wait an hour adn REBOOT YOUR TIVO. The reboot was required for me after refresh for VOD to start working.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Adaptel said:


> I initially had trouble, but my 2 Premieres are now working great. The most frustrating part of this problem IMO was due to how un-informed the Comcast phone techs were about this new Tivo feature. The first two techs I spoke to on the phone insisted that "Tivos do not support Xfinity On-Demand, you need a Motorola cable box to get on-demand". One of them got really mad when I tried to explain that this is not the case anymore and I had to direct them to the page on Comcast's own website that states that tivo premieres now do On-Demand. I don't mind dealing with the bumps of new technology, but what made it frustrating is not knowing who to turn to for potential solutions.
> 
> My 2 cents for anyone still having problems..... call the automated system for a refresh....then wait an hour adn REBOOT YOUR TIVO. The reboot was required for me after refresh for VOD to start working.


I had the same trouble when dealing with the initial cable card installation a few weeks ago. The Comcast reps did not have a very good understanding of what a Tivo is or how to get a cable card working. I had to have a tech visit and she was clueless too but she did get it working.

What was most concerning to me was how clueless the Tivo rep was. I decided to call Tivo first about the Xfinity app since my Comcast experience is usually always bad. The Tivo rep blamed my Xfinity problem on a networking issue. I didn't even bother to tell him that the Xfinity app was not using internet to supply the video on demand. I just gave up and called Comcast.

I really appreciate how active Margret has been through this.


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

TiVoMargret said:


> The M-Card that is installed in your TiVo Premiere is the same one that is needed to access Xfinity On Demand. There should never be a reason to swap a CableCARD. There should also be no reason for a technician to visit your home.
> 
> My understanding is that all issues should be resolved by the end of day on Thursday. If it still isn't working at that point, please email me your TiVo Service Number, and the Host ID, Data, and Card S/N that are showing on the CableCARD Pairing screen in Settings.
> 
> ...


Ijust checked my tivo and xfinity is up and running!Thank you TivoMargret for all your help:up:


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

While I think of it. I agree Thanks TivoMargret. I didn't need your personal attention but the fact that your here helping us goes a LONG way toward making me happy about Tivo CS.


----------



## wackymann (Sep 22, 2006)

Mine was not fixed by the automated refresh. I am currently on the phone with Comcast and they say I need a new cablecard to support this feature. I told him mine is only like 6 months old...


----------



## wackymann (Sep 22, 2006)

Never mind - he got it working. He said he had to add some rate code to my account. I just watched a show and it worked great!


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

Amazing. I called Comcast to work on the pairing and as soon as I said "TiVo" they transferred me to TiVo. 
TiVo guy confirmed that my area was set and Comcast needed to pair the card correctly. 
Called Comcast, the CSR said I loked good, needed to talk to billing to activate account for on-demand. I could hear the billing guy roll his eyes and sent me back to a tech. He said give it about 15 min. 
2 hours passed, and I'm on line with new CSR.
She updated the card data, and said to give it 45 minutes to load. So back in an hour.
Edit - An hour later, nothing.
Back with CSR, who said numbers were entered in the wrong fields, and she says she fixed it, TiVo should now work in another hour. We'll see.


----------



## Adaptel (Nov 6, 2009)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Back with CSR, who said numbers were entered in the wrong fields, and she says she fixed it, TiVo should now work in another hour. We'll see.


Wait an hour, then give it a try. Assuming they fixed the pairnig issures with your cablecard, and it still doesn't work REBOOT YOUR TIVO. Even if you tried rebooting before, my units required a reboot AFTER the correct provisioning data was sent to my cablecards before it would start streaming. Good Luck!!


----------



## mikebeuler (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm up and running! Thank for all the posts on this (especially TiVoMargret).

This is a great feature.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

Adaptel said:


> Wait an hour, then give it a try. Assuming they fixed the pairnig issures with your cablecard, and it still doesn't work REBOOT YOUR TIVO. Even if you tried rebooting before, my units required a reboot AFTER the correct provisioning data was sent to my cablecards before it would start streaming. Good Luck!!


Rebooted. Still nothing. 6 hrs on and off with Comcast, no progress. Will try again tomorrow. Ordered a 4 tuner TiVo XL4 tonight. Looking forward to doing this all over again when it gets here.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Rebooted. Still nothing. 6 hrs on and off with Comcast, no progress. Will try again tomorrow. Ordered a 4 tuner TiVo XL4 tonight. Looking forward to doing this all over again when it gets here.


Have you already emailed me your info? If not, please send me the following:

TiVo Service Number:
and from the CableCARD Pairing screen
Host ID:
Data:
Card S/N:

[email protected]


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

Wonder why there are so many different results here.Some got it right away,others solved it thru comcast,some thru tivo.some people say they still are frustrated.Itried comcast,tivo,reboots.TivoMargret jumped in on my posts and suggested Iemail her my onfo and,voila!The CS is awesome ,IMO!


----------



## klambert (Dec 2, 2005)

Up and running on Cape Cod without any calls to anyone.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

Margret - I sent you an email, I'm guessing you are either left coast, or are on line till mid-night? I hope it's left coast.... again, thanks for helping the folk here. 

steverm2 - Comcast needs to beef up their training. When I carded my first TiVo, a tech came who have never done it before, and was on the phone for hours in my house trying to pair the cards. Not they have card hotline, but still seem to lack the understanding of what needs to be done. Whatever Margret is doing, Comcast needs a quick CSR seminar/training so these guys can just do it for all of us the first time. 
(A self-serve page to enter my card pairing info would help, too, and save Comcast the hours of CSR time)


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

CAUTION:

I just looked at my Comcast Statement - the new "Additional Outlet" to my TiVo box appears on my bill as a new $7.45 fee - not expected. 

I will be returning the old MOT Cablebox, which should remove that AO/box fee and cancel out this new fee.

We like OnDemand, but rarely actually use it (lack of trick play is a pain in the butt), may not be worth the $7.45/mo fee for us.

I'll be heading over the local office today to drop off a couple boxes and the old S3 cable cards. Hopefully the net change in service fee will be agreeable.


----------



## mrlajoie (Aug 18, 2003)

Here's my situation.... ZIP CODE:03063

Last week I saw the announcement for the Greater Boston Area, which, the last time I checked included my city Nashua NH. I checked TiVo's site and it says CONGRATULATIONS... blah, blah. So I check my TiVo and there is no icon or anything. I call TiVo and they say that 03063 isn't included in the Greater Boston Area. I check the website again and it still says CONGRATULATIONS... blah, blah. So I call TiVo back and we check the configuration on the box and they say everything is fine. I call COMCAST and they have NO IDEA what I'm talking about. I give up for the weekend thinking that maybe Nashua isn't included yet. Then I see posts from MARK from Nashua who got his TiVo working recently.
So I start the process over again. I force a couple of downloads, a couple of restarts. Still nothing. Call TiVo and the box looks good. They give me a TiVo Cable Card Tier #2 number to call at COMCAST. Now I've got the ICON for XFINITY at least. They did a refresh on the card and I still don't have service but I have an error V301. 
Forwarded all this info to Margaret at TiVo last night. I'm REALLY hoping that she can get it straightened out!


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

mrlajoie said:


> Here's my situation.... ZIP CODE:03063
> 
> Last week I saw the announcement for the Greater Boston Area, which, the last time I checked included my city Nashua NH. I checked TiVo's site and it says CONGRATULATIONS... blah, blah. So I check my TiVo and there is no icon or anything. I call TiVo and they say that 03063 isn't included in the Greater Boston Area. I check the website again and it still says CONGRATULATIONS... blah, blah. So I call TiVo back and we check the configuration on the box and they say everything is fine. I call COMCAST and they have NO IDEA what I'm talking about. I give up for the weekend thinking that maybe Nashua isn't included yet. Then I see posts from MARK from Nashua who got his TiVo working recently.
> So I start the process over again. I force a couple of downloads, a couple of restarts. Still nothing. Call TiVo and the box looks good. They give me a TiVo Cable Card Tier #2 number to call at COMCAST. Now I've got the ICON for XFINITY at least. They did a refresh on the card and I still don't have service but I have an error V301.
> Forwarded all this info to Margaret at TiVo last night. I'm REALLY hoping that she can get it straightened out!


TIvo told me my zip codes wasn't included either even though it is.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

markp99 said:


> CAUTION:
> 
> I just looked at my Comcast Statement - the new "Additional Outlet" to my TiVo box appears on my bill as a new $7.45 fee - not expected.
> 
> ...


That's the fee I am being charged too. How much should it be?


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

markp99 said:


> CAUTION:
> 
> I just looked at my Comcast Statement - the new "Additional Outlet" to my TiVo box appears on my bill as a new $7.45 fee - not expected.
> 
> ...


Do you have just one TiVo? If so you should be fine. The first cable card is free if you don't have one of their boxes. You will probably get hosed for every one after the first one though.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Once I return the 2 x S3 old cable cards and 2 MOT cable boxes, things should be much clearer.

I presume I will ONLY need to pay for the single M-Card, and not the new/additional "AO" fee I see today.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

Aadam101 and markp99:

From my experience (and what I've heard is supposed to happen) you get one 'outlet' with your service. That could be their box or yours. After that outlet you will pay for each additional 'outlet'. I used to have 2 TiVos and one Comcast box and I paid $7.75 (or so) for each of my two Tivos. I then replaced the Comcast box with a Premier and now pay $7.75 (or so) for the two Tivos (just like I used to) and the new TiVo is included in the normally FREAKING HUGE cable bill.

The $7.75 is a $10.00 outlet fee with a $2.50 customer owned equipment credit (these numbers may be be exact). I think I am being screwed royally by comcast - with phone, internet, and TV the bill is $200. But I don't see any alternative and that is with a $10 "loyalty" credit.

Hope that helps clarify.

You should NOT have to pay for the cable card in the first unit. When I say outlet that fee includes the cable card.


----------



## mrlajoie (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm at $105 (with taxes, etc) for High Speed Internet and Cable TV (w/ HBO). I'm on some kind of special rate which is going to expire soon...


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

mrlajoie said:


> I'm at $105 (with taxes, etc) for High Speed Internet and Cable TV (w/ HBO). I'm on some kind of special rate which is going to expire soon...


That's a good rate. I have the same service (with phone added) and three TiVos (which costs me a premium).


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

markp99 said:


> Once I return the 2 x S3 old cable cards and 2 MOT cable boxes, things should be much clearer.
> 
> I presume I will ONLY need to pay for the single M-Card, and not the new/additional "AO" fee I see today.


If you have no Set Top Box, the first TiVo is included in the digital package. Additional carded TiVos get an outlet fee with one free card. So the $7.50 or so looks right on the additional outlets.
The TiVo OLED S3 needs two cards, and it has an extra $1.50 card fee.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Excellent, should be a small net monthly savings! Nice. 

My current statement just crossed $230 for cable, internet, 2 phones, no premium channels. Yikes!


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

You should be paying less than $200 for that. You are getting extra specially hosed.

You should be paying less than what I am unless by two phones you mean two separate lines. I don't know what that does to you.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

Margret wrote back to me quickly, and advised that the Val: ? meant my pairing was still wrong.

Coincidentally, a higher level tech from Comcast called me, and was able to fix it while I was on the call. No reboot. When I flipped in/out of the page Margret advised:
Settings > Remote, CableCARD, & Devices > CableCARD Decoder > CableCARD options (for Installers) > CableCARD Menu > Conditional Access

I saw the ? was now a V. And the VOD menu now showed a full menu. 

For what it's worth, I have a 4 Tuner TiVo on the way and the tech said he was responding to a trouble ticket. I politely tried to ask "so is there any way to get someone at your level directly, by dialing in?" No, he and his team answer tickets, outbound only. So when I go to set up the new one, I'll do it late in the afternoon, and have a beer ready.


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

markp99 said:


> Excellent, should be a small net monthly savings! Nice.
> 
> My current statement just crossed $230 for cable, internet, 2 phones, no premium channels. Yikes!


Wow! waaay yikes


----------



## wackymann (Sep 22, 2006)

They are charging an extra fee for on-demand??


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

wackymann said:


> They are charging an extra fee for on-demand??


To-be-determined. The new "AO" fee appeared on my on-line statement @ $7.45. I think there is either confusion, or an error.

I just dropped off my 2 cable boxes and 2 TiVo S3 cable cards at lunchtime. Should be no new "AO" charge as a result. We shall see once their system catches up with my returns.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

I think the AO fee is for "additional outlet"s. When you had cable boxes the TiVo required an "additional outlet" to be hooked up.

Now that you've returned the cable boxes, if that is the ONLY box you have then it should go away.


----------



## Adaptel (Nov 6, 2009)

jakerock said:


> I think the AO fee is for "additional outlet"s. When you had cable boxes the TiVo required an "additional outlet" to be hooked up.
> 
> Now that you've returned the cable boxes, if that is the ONLY box you have then it should go away.


"AO" does stand for Additional Outlet and is Comcast-Speak for "CableCard Rental Fee".


----------



## Jkmail24 (Oct 1, 2006)

I am not sure I am having the same problem as everyone else. When I go to open the On Demand, I get the message. "Service Error. We are unable to process your request. Please call Customer Service" There is no error code or number. I never get to a menu screen or anything. My card is paired (Val :V) and I've cold rebooted several times. I contacted Comcast but they are clueless as they keep telling me On Demand doesn't exist with Cable Cards. I'm not sure what else to do.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Jkmail24 said:


> I am not sure I am having the same problem as everyone else. When I go to open the On Demand, I get the message. "Service Error. We are unable to process your request. Please call Customer Service" There is no error code or number. I never get to a menu screen or anything. My card is paired (Val :V) and I've cold rebooted several times. I contacted Comcast but they are clueless as they keep telling me On Demand doesn't exist with Cable Cards. I'm not sure what else to do.


Please email me your TiVo Service Number,
and from the CableCARD pairing screen I need:
Host ID:
Data:
Card S/N:

[email protected]


----------



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm impressed. I received a call from a Comcast employee today to check that the VOD problems I reported (probably originating from TiVo via my e-mail to Margret, since I never did call Comcast directly) were resolved. I was glad to report that things were working fine.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Got the same call just now. Yes, impressive.


----------



## Jkmail24 (Oct 1, 2006)

Margret. I sent this info a few days ago, but have heard nothing, and nothing has changed.



TiVoMargret said:


> Please email me your TiVo Service Number,
> and from the CableCARD pairing screen I need:
> Host ID:
> Data:
> ...


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

Comcast called me too at 9pm.I was really surprised.


----------



## sideshot (May 9, 2008)

i installed a new xl4 last night and i got the spring update right off then forced the connection twice + reboot and got nothing but it showed up a few hours later and it works


----------



## jmilender (Apr 29, 2003)

Has anyone been able to watch something in 3D on Xfinity On Demand. When I try it I get vertical banding on both sides.


----------



## titsataki (Dec 7, 2002)

bummer I thought the said New England but alas it was only Boston.

Maybe they will spread it to the rest of us soon.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

jmilender said:


> Has anyone been able to watch something in 3D on Xfinity On Demand. When I try it I get vertical banding on both sides.


Please go to tivo.com/priority and sign up for the software update (20.2.1.2). After it installs, you shouldn't see the vertical banding.

--Margret


----------



## Jkmail24 (Oct 1, 2006)

No improvement with my situation yet. Still no Xfinity on Demand. Keeps erroring out.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

So, you lucky East and West coasters, have you figured out if there really is supposed to be (yet another) "additional outlet" charge just for activating this on-demand feature? Don't we already pay an AO for each cable box or card(s) beyond the first one? Why would turning on on-demand on TiVo cost anything?


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

ebf said:


> So, you lucky East and West coasters, have you figured out if there really is supposed to be (yet another) "additional outlet" charge just for activating this on-demand feature?


On demand is part of the package. The STB the TiVo replaced would have on demand, so now that the TiVo has it, there's no upcharge. Anybody experiences otherwise should comment.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

ebf said:


> So, you lucky East and West coasters, have you figured out if there really is supposed to be (yet another) "additional outlet" charge just for activating this on-demand feature? Don't we already pay an AO for each cable box or card(s) beyond the first one? Why would turning on on-demand on TiVo cost anything?


The additional outlet charge is what they charge for every TiVo that you have after the first box. It only came up in the conversation because there is an AO flag that someone technical mentioned which may or may not be short for additional outlet and some people were switching service around at the same time as this rolled out. So it nothing to do with the on demand.


----------



## rick123 (Dec 9, 2004)

My Comcast service charges per cable card. When I had HD's, I had two single streams in each, the first card in each was the "primary" charge (I think around 6.50) and the second was the "additional outlet" card for 1.50. Imagine, now that I use M cards the charge for each has risen to 7.95 (I think), so I now save .05 cents...


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

Make sure you get your customer owned equipment credit.

http://www.comcast.com/equipmentpolicy/?SCRedirect=true


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

ebf said:


> So, you lucky East and West coasters, have you figured out if there really is supposed to be (yet another) "additional outlet" charge just for activating this on-demand feature? Don't we already pay an AO for each cable box or card(s) beyond the first one? Why would turning on on-demand on TiVo cost anything?


I was referring to these earlier posts. markp99 didn't say anything about getting NEW cable cards (which would incur a new AO charge).



markp99 said:


> CAUTION:
> 
> I just looked at my Comcast Statement - the new "Additional Outlet" to my TiVo box appears on my bill as a new $7.45 fee - not expected.
> 
> ...





aadam101 said:


> That's the fee I am being charged too. How much should it be?





markp99 said:


> To-be-determined. The new "AO" fee appeared on my on-line statement @ $7.45. I think there is either confusion, or an error.
> 
> I just dropped off my 2 cable boxes and 2 TiVo S3 cable cards at lunchtime. Should be no new "AO" charge as a result. We shall see once their system catches up with my returns.





jakerock said:


> I think the AO fee is for "additional outlet"s. When you had cable boxes the TiVo required an "additional outlet" to be hooked up.
> 
> Now that you've returned the cable boxes, if that is the ONLY box you have then it should go away.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I noticed this screen tonight showing up under showcases. Selecting it brings me to main Xfinity page.


----------



## cybah (Mar 3, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> I noticed this screen tonight showing up under showcases. Selecting it brings me to main Xfinity page.
> 
> [media]http://s7.postimage.org/4jaga28bf/2012_06_23_23_00_03.jpg[/media]


Yes I have this too, funny its the same version (I wonder if we're on the same head end?)

This just must be how the app is delivered to the Tivo, as an external App. *shrug*

Of course the app doesn't work for me. It plays for 2 seconds, freezes, then either stays like that until I hit the Tivo button OR after 30 seconds displays a message stating to disconnect and reconnect the cable again (yes odd). I just attribute this to my CableCard not working correctly.

(My cable card doesn't get premium channels.. I get everything else, except the premium channels, and yes I subscribe to every channel (well, roommate does) I've just been too busy/lazy to call Craptastic to complain, its never worked since I got this new TiVo. I just don't care enough to call LOL but I should to hope that this fixes the App)


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

cybah said:


> Yes I have this too, funny its the same version (I wonder if we're on the same head end?)
> 
> This just must be how the app is delivered to the Tivo, as an external App. *shrug*
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me. I used _online chat _with a rep and asked them to add a Tivo AO code at TIvoMargret's advice. It only took a few minutes and the app was up and running properly.


----------



## seattlewendell (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeayyyyy Boston. Any other cities?


----------



## rick123 (Dec 9, 2004)

Was watching red sox last night on NESN and saw an ad for tivo premiere/VOD. First time I can ever recall seeing a retail ad for a TiVo box.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

rick123 said:


> Was watching red sox last night on NESN and saw an ad for tivo premiere/VOD. First time I can ever recall seeing a retail ad for a TiVo box.


I think they had some a very long time ago. There are billboards all over the place here.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Had my TiVo since 2001 lifetime. Trying to buy a new XL4 with my TiVo discount but TiVo can't get my Comcrap user # to register. Escalated thru tech support. Maybe next week....


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

philw1776 said:


> Had my TiVo since 2001 lifetime. Trying to buy a new XL4 with my TiVo discount but TiVo can't get my Comcrap user # to register. Escalated thru tech support. Maybe next week....


What discount?


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

Update - apparently when I enabled the card for the TiVo premiere, someone in billings looked at my account saw 4 cable cards, (with two in a Series 3) and updated my billing for 3 additional cards all at $7.45. Since my new XL4 came in, I am retiring the dual card series 3, an hour on the phone wasn't going to fix the billing issue and I've lost patience. 

I pulled the 2 cards out of the S3, returned one to Comcast, put one in the XL4 and it only took 2 hours to work my way to the right person to properly pair the card and activate for VOD. I watched the screen that Margret pointed to, and while I was on the call, flipped on and off the screen. It went from "?" to "V" while I waited. No reboot, no waiting for the system to update. 

For what it's worth, the gal (from Comcast) that I finally got to help did a great job. It took 45 minutes of holding, explaining, and transferring to get her. If Comcast would simply make a trained team available with this level of expertise (the card pairing) they'd save a lot of time and customer frustration. There's no dialing directly into that team, and very tough to talk your way to the right group.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> For what it's worth, the gal (from Comcast) that I finally got to help did a great job. It took 45 minutes of holding, explaining, and transferring to get her. If Comcast would simply make a trained team available with this level of expertise (the card pairing) they'd save a lot of time and customer frustration. There's no dialing directly into that team, and very tough to talk your way to the right group.


Too late for you, but perhaps helpful for anyone who finds this thread. There is a (fairly) well known and trained group at Comcast that handles cards. Among others, see this thread (its all over, and on the last page): http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=316310&page=286


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

jrtroo said:


> There is a (fairly) well known and trained group at Comcast that handles cards.


from that thread - The official Comcast CableCARD number is 877-405-2298.

Which prompts the question - Why does the local office tell me there's no number? When I returned the extra card, I specifically asked "is there a hotline for cable card activation/pairing?" And they said no. Just the 800#.

I called the number above, just to reconfirm the third TiVo pairing was right, as I switched it around. No automated system. A guy answered and helped me. The exact thing I was looking for. Now if only Comcast actually knew about this hotline.....


----------



## Tennberg (Jun 25, 2012)

I got a letter a couple weeks ago from Comcast, saying that my Tivo service on my Motorola box would be ending. There was an offer to get a Tivo Premiere DVR for free if I signed up for 1-year of Tivo, which I did.

Today, I exchanged my Comcast box for a CableCARD. I went through the Tivo setup process, downloaded the spring update, and got everything else configured. I installed the CableCARD, which was recognized. A diagnostic screen then popped up with Comcast's number and other relevant info for activation. I called Comcast, and they went through the activation. No video showed up while I was on the phone, so I told the rep I'd call back if nothing came through in 30 mins or so.

30 mins later, still no picture. The box seemed to be downloading most guide info (e.g., it'll show the channel name, number, and show name, but no show description), but there is no video. When I went to "Test Channels" in the CableCARD settings, it says, "No channels found".

I called Comcast back, and got bounced around a lot with no resolution. I called the "Comcast CableCARD activation group" phone number listed in another post. After being on hold for 50+ mins, someone finally picked up but couldn't hear me, so they hung up.

Just now, when I went to "Test channels", it said, "Acquiring channel list" and then showed something like, "CS BOOT 0 - 0% - 0 Channels, CS BOOT 1 - 100% - 466 Channels, CS BOOT 2 - 0 % - 21 Channels." A while later, it finally said, "Error acquiring channels".

Any thoughts on what I need to do or who I need to call (and what info to tell them) to get all of this working?


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

My Premiere and Elite are now both happy.

Does the Val: V apply to the Series 3 HD as well? Just as an indicator the pairing is correct, I understand this model won't stream. Just want to be sure the card is paired properly.


----------



## kylen (Oct 6, 2002)

Tennberg said:


> I got a letter a couple weeks ago from Comcast, saying that my Tivo service on my Motorola box would be ending. There was an offer to get a Tivo Premiere DVR for free if I signed up for 1-year of Tivo, which I did.


I remember seeing this letter but can't find it. Does anyone remember the URL or phone number it sends you to? I currently have 2 series 3. Wanted to see if somehow I am eligible for the discount on the XL4 even if I don't have an existing box from Comcast.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm positive you will not get a tivo for free. This offer was strictly for the "comcast tivo", and I'm fairly sure there is a comcast subsidy in here some place. Be my guest to try.

Check out this link: http://blog.tivo.com/2012/06/xfinity-on-demand-now-available-in-the-greater-boston-area-for-tivo-and-comcast-customers/


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

kylen said:


> I remember seeing this letter but can't find it. Does anyone remember the URL or phone number it sends you to? I currently have 2 series 3. Wanted to see if somehow I am eligible for the discount on the XL4 even if I don't have an existing box from Comcast.


Here is the link:

http://www3.tivo.com/promo/buy-premiere/bostonoffer/index.html?WT.mc_id=OTBostonTE

You have to provide your Comcast account number.

My mom returned hers a few weeks before she got this letter. I didn't order the free Tivo for about two weeks after that and they still accepted the account number.


----------

